

Ask HN: How Do You Keep BetaList Beta Testers Happy and Engaged? - Startups411

I woke up yesterday to find the congratulatory BOOM SHAKALAKA! email from BetaList Founder Marc Köhlbrugge saying that http:&#x2F;&#x2F;betalist.com&#x2F;startups&#x2F;startups-411 was now featured on their site!<p>Startups 411 is a very niche app with a very specific audience, so I&#x27;m not sure how many total sign-ups I can expect, but so far I&#x27;m very happy with the results. After the first day I have a little over 100 new subscribers to the beta list and I had a well known angel investor follow the app&#x27;s Twitter page!<p>To top it off, I noticed that Startups 411 is now in the &quot;Trending Startups&quot; section on the BetaList.com home page!  So that all feels totally amazing!<p>With that said, my feelings won&#x27;t make my app more awesome, so has anybody here used BetaList? If so, how many beta users did you get? How engaged did you find your beta testers to be once you sent them your beta?  What are some best practices for keeping beta testers involved and happy?<p>Thanks for any advice!
======
IsraCV
I'm from México and I'm going to travel to the valley in three or six months
because I'm launching an app.

Your app would make my life easier because I want to meet angel investors,
incubators, accelerators, co-working spaces and VC firms.

I'm all ready in your beta list!.

I'm also looking for early traction, so I would be follow how the conversation
about betalist.com goes.

~~~
Startups411
That's awsome! Thanks for joining the list.

~~~
IsraCV
For me, work well for beta testers engagement to create a facebook group where
I gave theme an apk of the app, let them use it and tell me their feedback,
also I call them to participate in our tests. They were very happy and
participative without receiving any gift, just to get involve in the product
development.

------
shahocean
Offer something valuable every week or fortnightly. May be unique content as a
blogpost. It can certainly help!

Also, I believe you can improve your form for signup. Its way too basic. Try
to improve UX if possible!

~~~
Startups411
Can you elaborate on the form being way too basic?

